# Negative test but have spotting



## Brodie92

Hello everyone, I’m 26 years old and I have some questions. Umm I have taken a pregnancy test and it has come back negative I noticed some spotting and I have been super tired I have not been sleeping well my lower back has cramps so dose my tummy. The spotting started two days ago. I have no idea what to do now should I wait a few more days and see what happens and try a test again??. Any help would be great HELP!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------

